# VST plugins not showing up in Cubase 5!



## Tyrant

Hey guys,

I got this problem in Cubase 5 with some vst plugins not showing up in the inserts dropdown menu. I can use the "Voxengo spectrum analyzer" as an example. Ive put the .dll file in my vst plugins folder and load up cubase only to find it not showing up. 
I got the same problem with Waves plugins.

I may note that im on a Windows 7 64bit system. Could the problem be as simple as the vst plugins not beeing able to run on 64bit ?

Any help here would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TheKindred

i had this same issue before.

look around on your PC and there should be some other directory for your VST's to go in. There should be one right off c:\ (or whatever your main drive is) as well as the ones in the cubase folders.

I'm mobile right now so I can't see which is the proper right now. Just search for VST or CUBASE and you'll see the alternate directories.


----------



## SirMyghin

did you scan you VST folders manually after you put the files in? It may not update libraries automatically.


----------



## Tyrant

TheKindred said:


> i had this same issue before.
> 
> look around on your PC and there should be some other directory for your VST's to go in. There should be one right off c:\ (or whatever your main drive is) as well as the ones in the cubase folders.
> 
> I'm mobile right now so I can't see which is the proper right now. Just search for VST or CUBASE and you'll see the alternate directories.



Cubase loads from both so I dont think thats the problem


----------



## Tyrant

SirMyghin said:


> did you scan you VST folders manually after you put the files in? It may not update libraries automatically.




If you mean going to "Devices>plugin information>update" then yes I did


----------



## TheKindred

Tyrant said:


> Cubase loads from both so I dont think thats the problem



When I was running cubase5, it would only load from one. Banged my head (not the good way) about it for a while. 

While YMMV, I'm pretty sure on my system it would only load from the c:\ location, not from the cubase folders.


----------



## synrgy

TheKindred said:


> When I was running cubase5, it would only load from one. Banged my head (not the good way) about it for a while.
> 
> While YMMV, I'm pretty sure on my system it would only load from the c:\ location, not from the cubase folders.



That was my experience, too, but to be fair I haven't used Cubase since version 4..


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Cubase doesn't run 64-bit vst's. Even that your windows is 64-bit, you'll have to download the 32-bit versions of the plugins.


----------



## Tyrant

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Cubase doesn't run 64-bit vst's. Even that your windows is 64-bit, you'll have to download the 32-bit versions of the plugins.




Thanks man! It worked with the Voxengo Spectrum Analyzer.
What does that mean with the Waves plugins then ? Are they 64bit then since they dont show up in cubase ?  
I had em all working in Cubase SX3 but after I went over to Cubase 5 I cant get them to work...


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I think you'd get 32 and 64-bit versions of Waves since they're pretty costy... Unfortunately I have no idea what's the problem. Hope you figure it out!


----------



## brutalwizard

i had a similar problem, running 64bit windows 7.

i just copied my vst folder on my c:\

and put it in C: >program files(86) >steinberg >cubase 5 >vstplugins


and cubase runs all my 64bit plugins just fine

waves, revalver, superior drums, ect


----------



## 8Fingers

With me some plugins are listed while initializing but I can't find them anywhere


----------

